# looking for shipmate



## bill mc guire (Jun 10, 2010)

would anyone have any information on sandra & davie dempster from fife, i sailed with them on the texaco durham in 1973/4 & would like to know what became of them. I recently came across a picture of sandra in the ships gallery which was taken in 74 & would like to get in touch.


----------

